# Lord Soth Post Ravenloft?



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not looking for plot spoilers here, but can anyone tell me if lord Soth appears in any books timeline-wise after the events of the Ravenloft books? Does he make an appearance in any Dragonlance books post war of the lance? Which ones? Does Dragonlance ignore his foray into Ravenloft?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 7, 2003)

About the last time we see Soth, he's in the War of Souls trilogy. The last two books specifically.


----------



## talinthas (Jul 7, 2003)

lord soth's krynnish prehistory is covered in the novel Lord Soth, and his ravenloft post history is covered in the final volume of the war of souls trilogy.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks, I haven't read any dragonlance post chaos war, but lord Soth is my favorite DL character.

If I go straight to the war of souls will I be lost because of all of the 5th age stuff? would there be an essential to read list before the war of souls to get continuity from Dragons of Summer Flames (I also read the minotaur Chaos war book).


----------



## talinthas (Jul 7, 2003)

reading fifth age helps but isnt needed.  reading summer flame and second generation really helps.  reading the bridges of time and chaos war series are useful, but not needed.

WoS stands alone, pretty well.


----------



## Stone Angel (Jul 8, 2003)

Possible spoilers.





His appearances are not so much post Dragonlance. For some reason or another certain characters go back in time and meet Lord Soth again before he was swallowed by the mists. I think, it has been a while since I read those. Hope this helps.


----------



## talinthas (Jul 8, 2003)

no, his war of souls appearance is after he returns from the mists, as per spectre of the black rose.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 8, 2003)

Yup. The Soth book appearance timeline goes like thus:
Lord Soth (the novel)
True Knight (short story, Tales II Book 2)
Dragons of Spring Dawning
Time of the Twins
Test of the Twins
Knight of the Black Rose
Spectre of the Black Rose
Dragons of Summer Flame
Dragons of a Vanished Moon


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 9, 2003)

jonesy said:
			
		

> *Yup. The Soth book appearance timeline goes like thus:
> Lord Soth (the novel)
> True Knight (short story, Tales II Book 2)
> Dragons of Spring Dawning
> ...




Actually, if you compare his time spent in Ravenloft to when he vanished from Krynn, there's a temporal anomoly there. Soth spent 32 years in Ravenloft, which puts him as returning there several years after the Chaos War (Margaret and Tracy put his cameo in DoSF deliberately to try and decanonize the RL books).

Possible explanations are that the mists simply played around with time when returning him. They have done so before, so thats the easiest way to avoid any possible inconsistencies.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2003)

That's the way I saw it. The mists and/or the DP have the ability to "manpuliate" time to their advantage. Thus while it might have been 32 years there...it wasn't in Krynn. One of those relativity questions we face as gamers and DMs.


----------



## mystraschosen (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't forget that he appears in the last darksword book by margaret and tracy ..I believe the title is the legacy of the darksword.I t deals with joram coming back from beyond the mists to once again walk the land.It came out about 3 years ago and is the fourth installment.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 11, 2003)

mystraschosen said:
			
		

> *Don't forget that he appears in the last darksword book by margaret and tracy ..I believe the title is the legacy of the darksword.I t deals with joram coming back from beyond the mists to once again walk the land.It came out about 3 years ago and is the fourth installment. *




I'm relatively confident you've become confused here.

I read the first book in the Darksword trilogy, which was enough to know that it was not D&D at all, including Ravenloft.

The character we're talking about is Lord Soth, not Joram. The closest Weis & Hickman could have done is put a character with Soth's description and a similar name in their book. They could hint it was him, but could never say it was out-and-out (and, since they don't own the copyright to that character, it wouldn't be). Likewise, they could mention a misty land filled with evil...but that won't be Ravenloft, since they can't use that place-name in their book.

That said, such a tactic is something Weis & Hickman like to do - I'm sure we all remember the befuddled old magd Zifnab in the second book of the Death Gate cycle...and how likewise, at the end of the Dragonlance book _Test of the Twins_, Tasslehoff has a book that belongs to someone named Haplo...the protagonist of the Death Gate novels.

That said, what I said above still holds...all the hinting in the world doesn't make it canon: Lord Soth was never in any of the Darksword books (I feel confident saying that despite never having read the rest of the series).


----------

